# Would Pre heresy Spire guard have Leman russ'



## TheThousandthSon (Sep 30, 2010)

I've stated a Pre heresy imperial army for my Thousand sons and it got me wondering, would Prospero Spire guard have Leman russ'. Or what tanks where around in those times.

All searches ive done for Pre heresy Imperial armies have resulted with pictures of differently coloured Vostroyans.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

There was no mention of them in the book, however that's not conclusive. I would have thought not purely because of the name ^^


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Unless of course they named the design after the primarch during the crusade.... You know, when he was fighting and doing all sorts of badassary.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if you have the cash to spare you could use Malcadors and count them as russ in normal games and use them as malcadors in others.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont know, but I think that the Adeptus Mechanius would not have made a tank with that name, as they would have had to pay quite a lot to Russ for using his name on a tank... You know, you have to pay for the license... Better to wait that he has went on a "vacation" inside the Eye of Terror before you do something like that...


----------



## TheThousandthSon (Sep 30, 2010)

I like that, Leman russ trademarking his name as if he had a power of forsight lol.

Any way if any one has any ideas for PH Imperial armies let me know, i'd love to hear them.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

It beats me why they would name a tank after Russ.... He didnt have a mechanical bone in his body, to naturally feral. lol They should have named the tank after more popular primarchs who utilised such weaponry more like Dorn or after some Imperial Guard Warmaster or prominent tank commander Ace.  just a thought.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Wasn't it named after him because he defended the facility where they were being built? I think I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

along the lines of what dan said.

for the record: Russ was VERY popular with the citizens of the imperium, the space wolves were found often defending the lives of citizens, or what seemed to be that way to the citizens in any case, rather then listen to orders from inquisitors.

Saving lives of people tends to have gratitude and nameing of inventions after. you know. Dorn, and any of the other chapters would have fled given orders to rather then Defend evacuees.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Originally the tank was named after Russ who was just a famous imperial general from history (also see the sherman, grant and lee tanks for real world examples of this). I dont think any effort has been made to retcon this following the many changes to Russ and the 40k history


----------

